# French Open 2010 cancelled



## Branca (Feb 24, 2010)

I've already booked the tickets, ask for a refound is impossible.
There is no possibility to move the competition to other place?
Will you come anyway?
Should we meet all of us in some place for cubing moments anyway?


----------



## Owen (Feb 24, 2010)

My was it cancelled?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, we should definitely meet. And have the competition anyway. I don't care if it's in a McDonald's or I have to pay for it but my ticket was 82 EUR and impossible to get back any of it. 

One thing sure: I'm going to Paris on friday...


----------



## Branca (Feb 24, 2010)

McDonald's would be cool lol


----------



## joey (Feb 24, 2010)

You guys should deffo meet somewhere.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 24, 2010)

joey said:


> You guys should deffo meet somewhere.



Yeah, in Denmark or Spain or Finland or Poland or USA.


----------



## infringement153 (Feb 24, 2010)

Branca said:


> McDonald's would be cool lol



How about under the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 24, 2010)

Shortest did you know list ever:

Did you know that French Open 2010 has been cancelled?


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

Did you know that there will be an informal international meetup in Paris this weekend?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 25, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Shortest did you know list ever:
> 
> Did you know that French Open 2010 has been cancelled?



Did you know: I hadn't booked any travel to Paris yet but I might still do it AFTER the competition has been cancelled because people are going anyway.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

Is that allowed? I thought there must be at least a month's notice... I feel sorry for you. That would suck.


----------



## Faz (Feb 25, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Is that allowed? I thought there must be at least a month's notice... I feel sorry for you. That would suck.



Well, there is probably a very good reason why it was cancelled, I'd hazard a guess at saying there was an issue with the venue.

I remember Phillip Espinoza tried to cancel the San Diego Open due to family reasons, but it wasn't allowed.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 25, 2010)

For those of you who are still wondering why it was cancelled..


French Open Competition Website said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> An unexpected incident occured concerning the location of the venue for the French Open 2010, regarding the insurrance needed to cover the event. I was unable to fullfil the new demands, so I have no other choice but to cancel the French Open 2010 at the last minute, as finding another venue in a so short period would be impossible.
> 
> ...


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 25, 2010)

WOW. I really thought that this thread was a bad joke. Man.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 25, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Shortest did you know list ever:
> ...



Lars, that would be amazing from you!  (However I already knew you are amazing. )


----------



## LarsN (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, unbelievable. That's really sad...

Did you know:
- I was contacted by the venue for Danish Open this morning about the exact same issue. Fortunately there demands were not too high, but in combination with this I got really worried for a moment.


----------



## Radu (Feb 25, 2010)

That's indeed sad for all those who made their plans.
I was almost in the same situation yesterday when I wanted to buy the plane tickets for German Open and accidental got a last moment e-mail that it was moved 1 week earlier, from 24 to 17. So maybe this info will help others too.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 25, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Is that allowed? I thought there must be at least a month's notice... I feel sorry for you. That would suck.



Now allowed to cancel the competition? Do you expect the WCA to hold a gun to his head and tell him he must do it? They could strongly discourage it, but if something beyond their control happens, there's not much they can do.


----------



## Branca (Feb 25, 2010)

How is it possible that in a city like Paris the organizators can't find another venue? The time is short yes but a GYM, a McDonald's, anything is good!
We can also pay a fee, doesn't matter but you can't cancel and event like French Open like this.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 25, 2010)

The problem is that Clément doesn't live in Paris...
Anyway, there will definitely be an informal meeting anyway.


----------



## Branca (Feb 25, 2010)

There isn't anyone competitor that live in Paris? He could help Clement to find a new venue. Is difficult, not impossible.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 25, 2010)

Branca said:


> There isn't anyone competitor that live in Paris? He could help Clement to find a new venue. Is difficult, not impossible.



Yeah I agree, it must be possible to find SOMETHING, even if it is only for one day. There are so many people travelling a long way for this competition. I can't understand what has happened for it to be cancelled at this late stage?!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 25, 2010)

I already contacted Francois Sechet who lives in Paris. However it's holiday in France he will do everything to make it happen!

Guys keep checking your e-mail and this thread often. As soon as he has some news we will tell you! 

Let's hope it is going to work out.


----------



## Branca (Feb 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Branca said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't anyone competitor that live in Paris? He could help Clement to find a new venue. Is difficult, not impossible.
> ...



Yeah, now Clement aswered me, he said:


> You can contact François Sechet at that address : xxx
> People from Paris will probably organise something, but I don't live
> there, so I can't do anything
> 
> ...



I'll email him right now, I hope this "something" can be done ufficially, WCA delegates doesn't miss.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 25, 2010)

I live in Paris but I'm currently 300 kms away 
I come back this evening, if I can help organizing something, I will definitely do.


----------



## noiusli (Feb 25, 2010)

We the 3 Spaniards are schocked by the cancellation. One is already in Paris and I (Jesus) and Guillermo have booked already the flight and the hotel and refund is impossible, so we will definitely be in Paris. Hope a new venue can be found and a official competition can be held. Clement has also informed me that Francois Sechet and others are trying to find a venue in Paris. I have sent a mail to Francois about it but no answer yet


----------



## coinman (Feb 25, 2010)

A coffee place could work, the Helsinki open this weekend is held in a coffee place inside a ferry terminal.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 25, 2010)

For 80+ people ?
Jean-Louis has found a possible venue, but only on Sunday, and quite expensive to rent (~1000 EUR), so it's not certain that the competition will actually happen there. Hopefully more info still to come.


----------



## Branca (Feb 25, 2010)

About the rent fee we can divide the cost between the competitors (even if 1000€ for 1 day is quite expensive), we are hoping that you guys will find some place!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope you can make it work, but some people are already migrating to Danish instead. Can't we organise the French Open in Denmark and have 150+ contestants? 

I can ask Ron and Ton for timers, Erik and I can provide some transportation, Lars V can print more scrambles/scorecards and Camilla V can make EVEN more cookies


----------



## Branca (Feb 25, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> I hope you can make it work, but some people are already migrating to Danish instead. Can't we organise the French Open in Denmark and have 150+ contestants?
> 
> I can ask Ron and Ton for timers, Erik and I can provide some transportation, Lars V can print more scrambles/scorecards and Camilla V can make EVEN more cookies



A lot of people have already paid hotels and flight...Most of them can't afford the cost to a new flight ticket...
For example I paid 90€ for the flight ticket, you think I'll throw them in the toilet?  I'll go Paris in any case.


----------



## Aksel B (Feb 25, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> I hope you can make it work, but some people are already migrating to Danish instead. Can't we organise the French Open in Denmark and have 150+ contestants?
> 
> I can ask Ron and Ton for timers, Erik and I can provide some transportation, Lars V can print more scrambles/scorecards and Camilla V can make EVEN more cookies



The registration for Danish Open had a limit of 70 contestants, and that has been reached some while ago. I don't think there's room for more people 
Would be awesome though - a competition with 150 people


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2010)

I just contact Lars V and he is ok with more people coming (probably not 150+ though ).

This is the semi-official message: "Hey you just fill up the cars but we would like some names so we can put them on the list  and make nametacks"

So far I know Erik, Nora, Sebastien, Fabien come in Eriks car
Me, Macky, Carole (Panda) and probably Lars vdB and maybe a new cuber will come in my car


----------



## LarsN (Feb 25, 2010)

We will open Danish Open 2010 for people who will be able to make it to Denmark as a substitute for French Open 2010.
You can send me an email if your interested.

[email protected]

Or talk to Arnaud, which some people already have 

PS: Camilla is not making anymore cookies  We'll have to share


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

You have 700 right? That's enough I think


----------



## Henrik (Feb 25, 2010)

As LarsN says you are welcome to come to DOC10.
We hope it will all work out.

Aww why wont Camilla make more cookies? Can't she borrow the hotels oven?


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 25, 2010)

Last minute planning FTW! 

We had not seen the venue before today and that was why we put a limit on registration. It should be fine to pack some extra cubers in there


----------



## noiusli (Feb 25, 2010)

I have just received a mail from Francois Sechet, looks good news:



> Hi Jesus,
> Sorry for not answering sooner. I was expecting some news from a venue. Apparently we found a solution now so we will be able to hopefully a competition for a full day on Sunday, I think Clement will give you an update very soon...
> See you on Sunday then!
> Francois


----------



## macky (Feb 25, 2010)

Denmark!! ^^ hopefully i'll see more french cubers another time.



joey said:


> On wca 3 people agree that I'm hot.



but i'm still the only one who is hot.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2010)

noiusli said:


> I have just received a mail from Francois Sechet, looks good news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I am driving to Brussel now and we will find out what those people there want to do. 2 days and lots of travelling for Denmark or a short trip to Paris for a 1 day competition. Worst case scenario for me is that I have a good time in Brussel and will have to drive to Danish partly alone



macky said:


> Denmark!! ^^ hopefully i'll see more french cubers another time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that is why I like Macky so much. That, and spontaneous text messages involving a deer


----------



## Nencaran (Feb 25, 2010)

macky said:


> Denmark!! ^^ hopefully i'll see more french cubers another time.



You will see at least two french cubers this week end


----------



## TMOY (Feb 26, 2010)

In case some of you didn't receive the e-mail from Clément, or don't understand French well enough, here is an English translation of it:



Clément said:


> See you sunday from 8h30 on at the Espace Charenton :
> http://www.espacecharenton.com/
> End of the competition around 18h



So yes, the French Open will finally happen


----------



## Branca (Feb 26, 2010)

Which events?


----------



## TMOY (Feb 26, 2010)

No idea for the moment...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2010)

Just so everyone that doesn't know yet will know:
Erik/Nora/Sebastien/Fabian and Macky/Carole/Zoé/Arnaud will go to Danish.
Lars vdB will not go to Danish so he will very likely go to Paris.
And I am very sure that Gael and Kanneti will be going to Paris as well.


----------



## gogozerg (Feb 26, 2010)

As you already know, the reduced French Open will take place on Sunday 08:30-18:00 at this place: http://www.espacecharenton.com/ (accessible through métro line 8)

The revised program is not finalized yet, since it will depend on the number of people attending (hard to know...).

For people in Paris who want to cube and meet others on Saturday, we'll have an informal meeting at MacDonald's Champs-Elysées at 18:00. Second floor. Come!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....299131&spn=0.00066,0.000966&t=h&z=20&iwloc=A


Gilles.


----------



## Zava (Feb 28, 2010)

any news?


----------



## TMOY (Feb 28, 2010)

The French Open was NOT cancelled  It happened today at the new venue.
Kanneti won the 3^3 with a 10.xx average. Bence won 5 or 6 events (don't remember precisely). Javier Tirado Ortiz missed the clock WR average by only a few 100ths.
And I still hold the Square-1 single French NR (looool )


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 28, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Kanneti won the 3^3 with a 10.xx average.


Congratz. Was it a high or low 10.xx average?


----------



## TMOY (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't remember his exact average but I think it was in the 10.70s.


----------



## Zava (Feb 28, 2010)

times of Bence in 2x2-7x7? don't you remember any of them?
did Olivér jesus up?


----------



## TMOY (Feb 28, 2010)

There were no 6^3 and 7^3 events (no time for them). Bence won 2^3, 4^3 and 5^3 and finished escond in 3^3 but I don't remember the exact times, just wait for the official results, and for Olivér's DYK too


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 2, 2010)

I would like to say thank you for François Sechet, Clément Gallet and especially our hero Jean-Louis Mathieu to made this competition happen! Hat off!  I love how the cubing community is living and working. 

Correcting my way too soon posted, lame did you know list:

Did you know that:

- JLM hosted me and Bence and he and his wife are amazingly nice!
- french keyboards are messy 
- the competition actually happened 
- French cubers are cool 
- Kanneti is officially crazy 
- this competition was another Bence Barát Open 
- I sucked in every other event
- I got no podium. (it was my 3rd competition where i didn’t get any podium, after WC07 and Belgian Open 2008)
- I got my best 3x3 place ever (3rd in first round, 4th in final by 0.06)
- Lars had a 23.45 average in square-1 
- Javier is very good in clock! 
- I tried the touch cube and got a 1:47 on the 6-7th solve (could have been better but I scrambled it while doing a J perm at 1:10 on another solve)
- I ate nothing but McDonald's the whole weekend (except for the two meals I ate at JLM's)
- no wonder why I'm 100 kg 
- we spent sunday night at Orly airport with Bence
- it was fun
- at first 
- we raced to 100 winnings on 3x3x3
- he won: 100-89 (actually 100-80 but I got 10 points for a sub-10 instead of one point) 
- he said after midnight: now I'm going to do a sub-ER average of 5 on 2x2x2!
- after a 8.xy, a 3.xy, a 5.xy and a 4.xy I started to laugh and he said: What? I meant an older ER... 
- on Monday I slept on a plane, a ship, in a car and in a bus 
- definitely see you in 2011!



Zava said:


> did Olivér jesus up?



Yes, indeed!  That's my job.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Mar 4, 2010)

is there anyone have video clip 9.31 of Tuan Nghia Duong? it's my national record! He was skip LL!


----------



## Mr0. (Mar 5, 2010)

I have it here : http://mr.0.free.fr/FrenchOpen2010/videos/. Other videos will be upload later. 
Photos are in the parent directory.


----------

